# Viva il vino spumeggiante nel bicchiere dell'amante



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Con tre casse mi fanno il 33% di sconto.
Che faccio?
Mi sembra un'opportunità da cogliere al volo.
Tra l'altro la spedizione è gratuita.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Champagne Dom Pérignon : Rosé Vintage Coffret Gold 2000
					

Vendita Champagne online : Dom Pérignon : Rosé Vintage Coffret Gold 2000, origine garantita degli champagne che provengono direttamente della tenuta - ✅ Qualità dello stoccaggio




					www.millesima.it


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

(Se ci si stupisce di questo non si è capito niente di come va il mondo).

Che ne dite se parliamo di roba che vi sembra costosa oltremodo?
Anche cafonate, eh.
Anzi meglio, che sono più divertenti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> (Se ci si stupisce di questo non si è capito niente di come va il mondo).
> 
> Che ne dite se parliamo di roba che vi sembra costosa oltremodo?
> Anche cafonate, eh.
> ...


----------



## Irrisoluto (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> (Se ci si stupisce di questo non si è capito niente di come va il mondo).
> 
> Che ne dite se parliamo di roba che vi sembra costosa oltremodo?
> Anche cafonate, eh.
> Anzi meglio, che sono più divertenti.


https://www.artslife.com/2019/12/06/120mila-euro-banana-maurizio-cattelan-art-basel-miami-beach/


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2020)

Senza andare troppo lontano, ieri sera al catering di un cliente che fa il Pitti a Firenze
Ricarico medio, 200%


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> (Se ci si stupisce di questo non si è capito niente di come va il mondo).
> 
> Che ne dite se parliamo di roba che vi sembra costosa oltremodo?
> Anche cafonate, eh.
> Anzi meglio, che sono più divertenti.


Le scarpe


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Il Cybertruck della Tesla - il pickup Green-Correct per far sapere a tutti che MammaSuv non inquina e può liberamente rompere il cazzo a tutti quelli che guidano più dignitosamente un V8.
Perché una linea supercafona e brutta come quella non si era mai vista - manco l'hummer si faceva notare così tanto, immaginatevelo in un parcheggio della Lidl -  Qui non è questione di prezzo - non costa poi così tanto - ma di semplice discrezione.









						Cybertruck
					

Cybertruck è pensato per unire le capacità di un pick-up alle prestazioni di un'auto sportiva. Progettato per essere resistente, versatile, capace e performante, sia su strada che fuoristrada.




					www.tesla.com
				



Che poi, una figura di merda come questa del video sarebbe anche bastata








						Perché Elon Musk ha spaccato il vetro del pick-up Tesla Cybertruck
					

Il Cybertruck è il nuovo pick-up elettrico di Tesla costruito con un guscio esterno progettato per garantire estrema durevolezza e protezione dei passeggeri. Il Cybertruck ha un’autonomia di 800 km…




					motori.virgilio.it


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Con tre casse mi fanno il 33% di sconto.
> Che faccio?
> Mi sembra un'opportunità da cogliere al volo.
> Tra l'altro la spedizione è gratuita.
> ...


50mila euro di vino?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le scarpe


Queste probabilmente, visibili a Dubai ed esemplare unico.








						Ecco le scarpe da 15 milioni di dollari (e la designer che le ha ideate)
					

Ideate dalla designer d'alta moda Debbie Wingham e realizzate dallo shoe artist Chris Campbell , le scarpe sono tempestate di diamanti, con dettagli in oro, platino e pelle. Valore, 15 milioni di dollari (Foto Instagram/debbie_wingham) a cura di Simona Marchetti




					www.corriere.it


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Però questa è "adorabile". DioRonnie (james), come mi sollazza.
Buffa è buffa. A me pare una presa per il culo ma magari mi sbaglio.
Plastica. Buona idea farla pagare così tanto, almeno si riduce l'inquinamento...








						Gucci Borsa a mano Topolino
					

Shop the Black 3d Printed Plastic Mickey Mouse Top Handle at GUCCI.COM. Enjoy Free Shipping and Complimentary Gift Wrapping.




					www.gucci.com


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Queste probabilmente, visibili a Dubai ed esemplare unico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Intendevo tutte quelle che avete nominate nei giorni scorsi e comunque tutte quelle per cui chiedono più di 100€ (mi sono tenuta alta)


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Intendevo tutte quelle che avete nominate nei giorni scorsi e comunque tutte quelle per cui chiedono più di 100€ (mi sono tenuta alta)


Ti piacciono le scarpe di plastica?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Però questa è "adorabile". DioRonnie (james), come mi sollazza.
> Buffa è buffa. A me pare una presa per il culo ma magari mi sbaglio.
> Plastica. Buona idea farla pagare così tanto, almeno si riduce l'inquinamento...
> 
> ...



È una idea fantastica quella di fare una cinesata e farla pagare così. Tipo un film di Tarantino. 
Chissà come sarà definita dagli storici la nostra epoca?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le scarpe di plastica?


Io prendo solo scarpe di pelle e non spendo mai più di 100€


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una idea fantastica quella di fare una cinesata e farla pagare così. Tipo un film di Tarantino.
> Chissà come sarà definita dagli storici la nostra epoca?


Gucci è una vera miniera d'oro in proposito.
Ha  cose bellissime e altre che lasciano perplessi.
Come questa felpa. Un compagno di scuola di mia figlia veste Gucci.








						Uomo - Felpe Uomo - Felpe con Cappuccio Uomo | GUCCI® IT
					

Acquista Uomo - Felpe Uomo - Felpe con Cappuccio Uomo sul Sito Ufficiale GUCCI. Spedizione e Confezione Regalo Gratuite.




					www.gucci.com


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

D'altronde


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Gucci è una vera miniera d'oro in proposito.
> Ha  cose bellissime e altre che lasciano perplessi.
> Come questa felpa. Un compagno di scuola di mia figlia veste Gucci.
> 
> ...


Che schifezza 
Ma il mercato del lusso si basa sul prezzo


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io prendo solo scarpe di pelle e non spendo mai più di 100€


Una appena decente scarpa da uomo (oxford, derby) non di marca non può costare sotto le 150, stando bassi.


----------



## Vera (17 Gennaio 2020)

@Brunetta non hai ancora digerito la storia delle scarpe? Riesci a dormire la notte?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> @Brunetta non hai ancora digerito la storia delle scarpe? Riesci a dormire la notte?


Un trauma...


----------



## oriente70 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Che dire


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che schifezza
> Ma il mercato del lusso si basa sul prezzo


Sul prestigio che i prodotti di lusso assicurano a chi li utilizza.
La qualità eccellente è necessaria, lo stile pure, ma soprattutto è apprezzata la rarità del pezzo, la cui inaccessibilità costituisce un punto a favore.
Non bisogna utilizzare gli stessi parametri di un prodotto di massa.
E non bisogna assolutamente pensare che il trattarsi di prodotti superflui sia un punto a sfavore. Anzi.
E' proprio uno dei caratteri distintivi.
Certi cellulari rivestiti d'oro e con diamanti riflettono questo bisogno di prestigio anche in un prodotto tecnologico che ha breve durata.
Non è necessario che un iPhone sia rivestito d'oro. Funziona lo stesso.
Ma se io voglio distinguermi (in maniera in questo caso un po' cafona) mi comprerò la versione  Falcon.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Noi scherziamo - in questo thread - ma il mercato dei beni di lusso è in crescita da anni in tutto il mondo.
Secondo la legge di Engel.





						Legge di Engel - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che dire


Non ho parole


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noi scherziamo - in questo thread - ma il mercato dei beni di lusso è in crescita da anni in tutto il mondo.
> Secondo la legge di Engel.
> 
> 
> ...


Non sempre il mercato dei beni di lusso va pari con i beni di buon gusto.
Giusto che uno spenda come gli pare se ha soldi, ma certe cose sono truzze.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Un cappotto di vigogna.
Io ne ho uno vintage, ma non credo sia la stessa cosa.








						Stilemaschile
					

Eleganza Maschile - La cultura su Misura




					www.stilemaschile.it
				



Sulle 20.000 euro, artigianale di più.
Però questo è bello, almeno per me.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non sempre il mercato dei beni di lusso va pari con i beni di buon gusto.
> Giusto che uno spenda come gli pare se ha soldi, ma certe cose sono truzze.


Ja.


			https://www.thedoublef.com/it_it/sandalo-in-pelle-e-rete-gucci-56348498d10-e-guc-8461/?utm_source=GoogleShopping&utm_medium=feedIT&utm_campaign=TDF19&sembox_source=Adwords&sembox_content=thedoublef&sembox_p=google_ita_shopping&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8cv4i-WK5wIVzkPTCh1nvAHBEAQYAiABEgIsUfD_BwE
		



Però tieni conto che sparare su Gucci è facile.
Il target è molto giovanile.
I ragazzi non vestono Harry's Tweed.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noi scherziamo - in questo thread - ma il mercato dei beni di lusso è in crescita da anni in tutto il mondo.
> Secondo la legge di Engel.
> 
> 
> ...


C’è chi spende una fortuna in scarpe, chi in orologi, gioielli. Chi in vacanze .
La vacanza più truzza che avete sentito ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il Cybertruck della Tesla - il pickup Green-Correct per far sapere a tutti che MammaSuv non inquina e può liberamente rompere il cazzo a tutti quelli che guidano più dignitosamente un V8.
> Perché una linea supercafona e brutta come quella non si era mai vista - manco l'hummer si faceva notare così tanto, immaginatevelo in un parcheggio della Lidl -  Qui non è questione di prezzo - non costa poi così tanto - ma di semplice discrezione.
> 
> 
> ...


uno con una macchina così cosa ci andrebbe a fare in un parcheggio della Lidl?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> uno con una macchina così cosa ci andrebbe a fare in un parcheggio della Lidl?


La ricarica.


			StackPath


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La ricarica.
> 
> 
> StackPath


da me non ci sono ancora


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Una appena decente scarpa da uomo (oxford, derby) non di marca non può costare sotto le 150, stando bassi.


Ma va là


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> @Brunetta non hai ancora digerito la storia delle scarpe? Riesci a dormire la notte?


Dormi serena pure tu.
Conosco da tempo che ci sono persone diverse da me.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Gennaio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che dire


Ho guardato qualcuno di questi video.
Ma, chiedo a chi ha figli, è la norma? O quelle che si vedono nei video sono perle rare?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sul prestigio che i prodotti di lusso assicurano a chi li utilizza.
> La qualità eccellente è necessaria, lo stile pure, ma soprattutto è apprezzata la rarità del pezzo, la cui inaccessibilità costituisce un punto a favore.
> Non bisogna utilizzare gli stessi parametri di un prodotto di massa.
> E non bisogna assolutamente pensare che il trattarsi di prodotti superflui sia un punto a sfavore. Anzi.
> ...


Il prestigio per il possesso di un certo oggetto o di frequentare un certo ambiente o di conoscere certe persone esiste nella misura in cui viene riconosciuto.
È vero che non riconoscere il valore di certi oggetti toglie l’ambizione a darsi da fare per possederli o anche l’indignazione per lo spreco e l’ostentazione della ricchezza. Ma è vero che anche l’ambizione può rivolgersi verso il raggiungimento di oggetti o di quello status  e confondersi con l’invidia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noi scherziamo - in questo thread - ma il mercato dei beni di lusso è in crescita da anni in tutto il mondo.
> Secondo la legge di Engel.
> 
> 
> ...


Non nominare il nome di Engel invano


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> C’è chi spende una fortuna in scarpe, chi in orologi, gioielli. Chi in vacanze .
> La vacanza più truzza che avete sentito ?


Qualunque se vissuta con supponenza.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualunque se vissuta con supponenza.


Quale è stata la spesa più folle che avete fatto per un oggetto ?


----------



## bettypage (17 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque i ricchi un tempo investivano in oggetti di lusso, borse griffate/gioielli/orologi, erano status symbol ma anche investimenti. Ora che un oggetto lussuoso può essere acquistato anche dalla classe media il ricco investe in capitale culturale. È importante garantire alla progenie la possibilità di mantenere il potere, costruendo una rete sociale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale è stata la spesa più folle che avete fatto per un oggetto ?


un anello


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va là


Non ti fidare dei prezzi della roba tipo Pittarosso o altri della Grande Distribuzione.
Usano materiali scadenti e si sfracellano subito.
Io compro in saldo, a fine stagione.
Le Oxford le trovi anche a 35 euro ma sono di plastica e incollate e prodotte non si sa come. 
È pura spazzatura. 
Scarpe di qualità non possono materialmente costare poco, soprattutto quelle con cucitura Goodyear hanno prezzi consoni alla lavorazione.
Materiali, esperienza e lavoro si pagano, nessuno fa prodotti sottocosto. 








						Risuolatura Goodyear Milano | Arena Calzoleria
					

Specializzati nella risuolatura di scarpe con lavorazione “Goodyear”, lavorazione adottata dalle più prestigiose scarpe di fattura inglese e americana.




					www.arenacalzoleria.it


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti fidare dei prezzi della roba tipo Pittarosso o altri della Grande Distribuzione.
> Usano materiali scadenti e si sfracellano subito.
> Io compro in saldo, a fine stagione.
> Le Oxford le trovi anche a 35 euro ma sono di plastica e incollate e prodotte non si sa come.
> ...


Sto usando un paio di scarpe comprate dieci anni fa. In effetti non ricordo quanto le ho pagate, ma da Bata non potevano essere costose.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale è stata la spesa più folle che avete fatto per un oggetto ?



Bella domanda. Personalmente credo una borsa sui 170€


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

[





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto usando un paio di scarpe comprate dieci anni fa. In effetti non ricordo quanto le ho pagate, ma da Bata non potevano essere costose.


Ho capito, ma un conto è il tavernello, un altro è il Brunello. 
Fanno rima ma non è la stesso vino.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho guardato qualcuno di questi video.
> Ma, chiedo a chi ha figli, è la norma? O quelle che si vedono nei video sono perle rare?


Non sono perle rare , è il consumismo chic.


----------



## Lostris (17 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale è stata la spesa più folle che avete fatto per un oggetto ?


Una borsa Livorno comprata in tandem con mia sorella come regalo per mia madre 

Follia.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Gennaio 2020)

E poi dicono che c'è crisi


----------



## bettypage (17 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale è stata la spesa più folle che avete fatto per un oggetto ?


Sandalo con plateu h12 di Fendi 550€ stracomode però
E la mia chanel 2.55


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> [
> Ho capito, ma un conto è il tavernello, un altro è il Brunello.
> Fanno rima ma non è la stesso vino.


Infatti compro il tavernello


----------



## stany (17 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> uno con una macchina così cosa ci andrebbe a fare in un parcheggio della Lidl?


A comprare venti confezioni da sei per 1,5 lt di acqua frizzante a 15 cent. la bottiglia


----------



## stany (17 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale è stata la spesa più folle che avete fatto per un oggetto ?


Un collier, una piantana lampada di design, uno zaino di pelle Timberland,qualche abito firmato... Tutte cose che appartengono al passato. Oggi non mi interessa avere la novità, l'oggetto di moda; provo una soddisfazione impareggiabile quando scovo un mobile, un quadro, una scultura,una lampada : vecchi o antichi oggetti, in qualche mercatino . Tutte cose che se non si ha contezza della provenienza paiono irraggiungibili  (e spesso lo sono ,non per il valore economico, ma per l'esclusività).
l'iPhone diamantato è pur sempre un prodotto "commerciale" ,della propria epoca ; uno status symbol, vero, ma che può permetterselo il professionista affermato, come lo spacciatore di Scampia.
Un paio di occhiali da sole con montatura vera di tartaruga ,degli anni 30, (ed io quelli di mio nonno li ho persi ) saranno pur meglio di quelli che "produce" Lapo, oppure no? Chissà se Gianluca Vacchi ne ha un paio pure lui?


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quale è stata la spesa più folle che avete fatto per un oggetto ?


Ho speso in cazzate.
Collezioni di automodelli, reflex, bici d'epoca, oggetti d'epoca 
Qualche (un po') migliaio di euro sicuro, diluito negli anni. Quando me lo potevo permettere.


----------



## danny (17 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque i ricchi un tempo investivano in oggetti di lusso, borse griffate/gioielli/orologi, erano status symbol ma anche investimenti. Ora che un oggetto lussuoso può essere acquistato anche dalla classe media il ricco investe in capitale culturale. È importante garantire alla progenie la possibilità di mantenere il potere, costruendo una rete sociale.


Il mio capo ha una delle più importanti collezioni d'arte moderna.
Inarrivabile per un comune mortale.
Ho visto da altri collezioni di auto d'epoca che valgono milionate nei garage. 
Cosa vuoi che sia un orologio da 20.000 euro o una Louis Vuitton ? 
Quella la regali all'amante perché ti gira.
PS Gli Yacht sono capitale culturale?


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio capo ha una delle più importanti collezioni d'arte moderna.
> Inarrivabile per un comune mortale.
> Ho visto da altri collezioni di auto d'epoca che valgono milionate nei garage.
> Cosa vuoi che sia un orologio da 20.000 euro o una Louis Vuitton ?
> ...


Il mio ultimo titolare ,grande collezionista, ha acquistato un francobollo molto raro ,circa quindici anni fa, pagandolo 850mila euro (ottocentocinquantamila) ....


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il mio ultimo titolare ,grande collezionista, ha acquistato un francobollo molto raro ,circa quindici anni fa, pagandolo 850mila euro (ottocentocinquantamila) ....


Non fatico a crederci.


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non fatico a crederci.


Era stato anche a Dubai, nell'hotel più caro del mondo (visto le fatture per una settimana: ci si comprava una Mustang. Naturalmente sempre tutto intestato all'azienda, e parlo del solo acconto -il saldo non riuscii a vederlo-).


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2020)

Le cose belle e di qualità costano. Poi ci sono anche quelle costosissime che valgono due lire. Quelle non mi interessano.
Ho una passione, come tante donne, per le borse, le scarpe e l'intimo


----------



## bettypage (18 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio capo ha una delle più importanti collezioni d'arte moderna.
> Inarrivabile per un comune mortale.
> Ho visto da altri collezioni di auto d'epoca che valgono milionate nei garage.
> Cosa vuoi che sia un orologio da 20.000 euro o una Louis Vuitton ?
> ...


Ma i ricchi di generazioni investono, non spendono a cazzo. Anche investire in arte ormai non è più reddditizio. Il tuo capo spende per il piacere di spendere. Il ricco d elite investe nel far studiare i figli, nel dargli un cv di livello, viaggi di livello, curano la salute, mangiano macrobiotico, non ostentano i beni materiali ma piuttosto discettano di esperienze, pratiche sportive, di livello. 
Da me ci sono scuole elementari con costi annuali da 15k euro. 
Quando parlo di borse, parlo di una Hermes birkin in coccodrillo da 50k €.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti compro il tavernello


Ma non ti devi stupire che ci sia anche vino buono oltre al tavernello e persone che lo sanno apprezzare. 
.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma i ricchi di generazioni investono, non spendono a cazzo. Anche investire in arte ormai non è più reddditizio. Il tuo capo spende per il piacere di spendere. Il ricco d elite investe nel far studiare i figli, nel dargli un cv di livello, viaggi di livello, curano la salute, mangiano macrobiotico, non ostentano i beni materiali ma piuttosto discettano di esperienze, pratiche sportive, di livello.
> Da me ci sono scuole elementari con costi annuali da 15k euro.
> Quando parlo di borse, parlo di una Hermes birkin in coccodrillo da 50k €.


Tutti, se hanno a cuore i figli, investono su di loro, anche facendo sacrifici.
Mica solo il ricco.
E non è questione di scuola privata o pubblica. Nella pubblica, al liceo che frequentai, c'erano molti figli di persone più che benestanti.
Ma tutti spendono anche per il proprio piacere.
Braccini corti (e una certa categoria di cosiddetti radical chic con cui ho interagito per anni a cui piaceva fare gli alternativi pur avendo alle spalle famiglie da zona 1) a parte.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

Io non sopporto più i prodotti da centro commerciale.
Qualcosa di buono lo trovi, ma mediamente la qualità è da usa e getta. Roba buona per riempire gli armadi di fuffa. 
I maglioni sintetici che ti fanno sudare dopo un'ora.
I pantaloni a cui inevitabilmente si staccano i bottoni.
Le scarpe a cui si scollano le suole o in cui compaiono precoci scoloriture di quella che si crede sia pelle (facendotele ritrovare bicolori).
I coprispalla sempre della misura sbagliata e sempre di tessuti non piacevoli al tatto. 
Quei vestiti tutti uguali, che ti rendono sciatto. 
Le scarpe di Decathlon usate tutti i giorni. 
Gli orologi moda, troppo grossi, troppo pacchiani. 
Quella sensazione di scialbo che ne deriva.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non ti devi stupire che ci sia anche vino buono oltre al tavernello e persone che lo sanno apprezzare.
> .


Non mi stupisco.
Mi stupisco che ci sia chi ha desideri fuori dalla propria portata e li realizzi creandosi situazioni di difficoltà.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sopporto più i prodotti da centro commerciale.
> Qualcosa di buono lo trovi, ma mediamente la qualità è da usa e getta. Roba buona per riempire gli armadi di fuffa.
> I maglioni sintetici che ti fanno sudare dopo un'ora.
> I pantaloni a cui inevitabilmente si staccano i bottoni.
> ...


Ho scoperto nei centri commerciali i negozi primo prezzo. Li adoro


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scoperto nei centri commerciali i negozi primo prezzo. Li adoro


Sai perché costa così poco la roba che vendono, vero?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Era stato anche a Dubai, nell'hotel più caro del mondo (visto le fatture per una settimana: ci si comprava una Mustang. Naturalmente sempre tutto intestato all'azienda, e parlo del solo acconto -il saldo non riuscii a vederlo-).


Ci sono aziende che pagano alloggio ai dipendenti nel hotel più caro del mondo ? E quando dico dipendenti mi riferisco ai direttore generale & co


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

Alcuni nostri clienti hanno protestato perché su un prodotto che stampiamo abbiamo cambiato la carta con una di qualità inferiore.
O ti aumento il prezzo o ti abbasso la qualità.
O facciamo - e ci arriveremo  - come gli altri.
Stampiamo in Cina. O in paesi dove il costo è inferiore per motivi ben noti.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sai perché costa così poco la roba che vendono, vero?


Anche quella che costa tanto è prodotta nello stesso modo.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche quella che costa tanto è prodotta nello stesso modo.


Il bisogno di guadagnare sempre di più e senza vergogna non ha limiti. Non si può vedere pantalone di più di 200 euro di nota marca vicino Duomo Milano fabbricato in Cina. Ci sta a UPIM.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il bisogno di guadagnare sempre di più e senza vergogna non ha limiti. Non si può vedere pantalone di più di 200 euro di nota marca vicino Duomo Milano fabbricato in Cina. Ci sta a UPIM.


Esistono trattati su come funziona il meccanismo dei prezzi. Però io dico che basta vedere come funziona la raccolta delle figurine. Se una figurina non si trova vale molte figurine. Anche da bambina non mi angosciava non finire l’album.


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Le cose belle e di qualità costano. Poi ci sono anche quelle costosissime che valgono due lire. Quelle non mi interessano.
> Ho una passione, come tante donne, per le borse, le scarpe e l'intimo


Sei la regola ,non l'eccezione: si tratta del DNA


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma i ricchi di generazioni investono, non spendono a cazzo. Anche investire in arte ormai non è più reddditizio. Il tuo capo spende per il piacere di spendere. Il ricco d elite investe nel far studiare i figli, nel dargli un cv di livello, viaggi di livello, curano la salute, mangiano macrobiotico, non ostentano i beni materiali ma piuttosto discettano di esperienze, pratiche sportive, di livello.
> Da me ci sono scuole elementari con costi annuali da 15k euro.
> Quando parlo di borse, parlo di una Hermes birkin in coccodrillo da 50k €.


Ancche  i figli dei boss mafiosi studiano ad Harvard;  come anch'io ho mangiato macrobiotico per venticinque anni (da quindici non più!) , tenendo conto che l'investimento economico è diverso.
Si tratta come dici di scelte di vita , che non sempre richiedono impegni economici improponibili alle persone "normali".
Semmai è un'aggravante per le classi elevate indugiare in stili di vita "insani" , al pari di chi non ha risorse per riscattarsi dal circolo vizioso dei consumi alimentari sbagliati , dal voluttuario fine a se stesso ,puntando allo status al pari di chi, magari, conosce la ricchezza per un colpo di fortuna , come vincere al SuperEnalotto, oppure ,pur con merito, guadagnare otto milioni l'anno tirando calci ad un pallone.
Ma ,come dici, ciò si supera con l'investimento in cultura e salute; le macchiiette del cinema dell'immediato dopoguerra ,che vestivano i panni del palazzinaro arrivato, incolto  ma "commendatore" , dedito alle abbuffate di abbacchio, sono relegate ad una iconografia entrata nella storia recente.
Fa specie però trovare qualche concorrente del Grande Fratello che si dichiara vegano, minimalista, ecc.  È sempre una questione di cultura e consapevolezza; però che ci fanno  pensare a deviazione e condizionamento...


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sono aziende che pagano alloggio ai dipendenti nel hotel più caro del mondo ? E quando dico dipendenti mi riferisco ai direttore generale & co


Lui era ad  e presidente.....


----------



## Marjanna (18 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sopporto più i prodotti da centro commerciale.
> Qualcosa di buono lo trovi, ma mediamente la qualità è da usa e getta. Roba buona per riempire gli armadi di fuffa.
> I maglioni sintetici che ti fanno sudare dopo un'ora.
> I pantaloni a cui inevitabilmente si staccano i bottoni.
> ...


C'è sempre meno cultura del materiale. Una cosa che mi colpito che ho visto poco tempo fa, forse c'era già ma _mi mancava_, sono dei cappotti senza fodera e dal tessuto leggerissimo. Non sono cappotti in pratica, ma ne hanno le sembianze (sono comunque venduti in inverno). Il mio primo pensiero è stato "ma questo non è finito, come possono venderlo"


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sei la regola ,non l'eccezione: si tratta del DNA


Che bello essere donna


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ancche  i figli dei boss mafiosi studiano ad Harvard;  come anch'io ho mangiato macrobiotico per venticinque anni (da quindici non più!) , tenendo conto che l'investimento economico è diverso.
> Si tratta come dici di scelte di vita , che non sempre richiedono impegni economici improponibili alle persone "normali".
> Semmai è un'aggravante per le classi elevate indugiare in stili di vita "insani" , al pari di chi non ha risorse per riscattarsi dal circolo vizioso dei consumi alimentari sbagliati , dal voluttuario fine a se stesso ,puntando allo status al pari di chi, magari, conosce la ricchezza per un colpo di fortuna , come vincere al SuperEnalotto, oppure ,pur con merito, guadagnare otto milioni l'anno tirando calci ad un pallone.
> Ma ,come dici, ciò si supera con l'investimento in cultura e salute; le macchiiette del cinema dell'immediato dopoguerra ,che vestivano i panni del palazzinaro arrivato, incolto  ma "commendatore" , dedito alle abbuffate di abbacchio, sono relegate ad una iconografia entrata nella storia recente.
> Fa specie però trovare qualche concorrente del Grande Fratello che si dichiara vegano, minimalista, ecc.  È sempre una questione di cultura e consapevolezza; però che ci fanno  pensare a deviazione e condizionamento...


Io credo che ognuno voglia esprimere la propria individualità e sentirsi speciale (v. nell’altro thread anche sentendosi dare della troia ) e lo può fare in modi diversi. C’è chi lo fa con la borsa firmata e chi con la borsa di Zara, chi mangiando salamelle e chi vegano. 
Ma lo si fa anche guardando Sanremo o X Factor o cercando cantanti di nicchia.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> C'è sempre meno cultura del materiale. Una cosa che mi colpito che ho visto poco tempo fa, forse c'era già ma _mi mancava_, sono dei cappotti senza fodera e dal tessuto leggerissimo. Non sono cappotti in pratica, ma ne hanno le sembianze (sono comunque venduti in inverno). Il mio primo pensiero è stato "ma questo non è finito, come possono venderlo"


Ne ho avuto uno da giovane. Era bellissimo. Mai sofferto tanto il freddo


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche quella che costa tanto è prodotta nello stesso modo.


Ma non è vero...
Altrimenti qui in Italia saremmo tutti disoccupati.
Compresa la mia vicina di casa che è una delle sarte di Prada.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il bisogno di guadagnare sempre di più e senza vergogna non ha limiti. Non si può vedere pantalone di più di 200 euro di nota marca vicino Duomo Milano fabbricato in Cina. Ci sta a UPIM.


Tu non comprarlo.
A 200 euro trovi ancora prodotti di tessitura italiana.
Io ci faccio caso.
Evito i marchi così.
Come evito quelli che ti vendono a 150 euro il maglioncino di poliestere.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> C'è sempre meno cultura del materiale. Una cosa che mi colpito che ho visto poco tempo fa, forse c'era già ma _mi mancava_, sono dei cappotti senza fodera e dal tessuto leggerissimo. Non sono cappotti in pratica, ma ne hanno le sembianze (sono comunque venduti in inverno). Il mio primo pensiero è stato "ma questo non è finito, come possono venderlo"


L'ho pensato anch'io.
E le cuciture rovesciate su molti capi?
Ho visto la fine di molti marchi come Boggi. 
Io ho un cappotto di Cashmere loro di 20 anni fa. Il mio abito del matrimonio in Tasmania, ormai relegato tra i modelli fuori moda. Era un buon marchio di medio prezzo, con un buon rapporto qualità prezzo, ora è al pari di tanti un prodotto scarso a prezzi medi. 
Comunque sempre meglio di come è finito Angelo Litrico.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque ho un cappotto H&M e uno di Cornegliani.
Basta toccarli per capire la differenza.
Indossati poi è tutta un'altra cosa.
Quello di Cornegliani tiene caldo ed è morbido.
Quello di H&M, pesantissimo e rigido, no.
Un cappotto che non tiene caldo è fatto di materiale scadente.


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno voglia esprimere la propria individualità e sentirsi speciale (v. nell’altro thread anche sentendosi dare della troia ) e lo può fare in modi diversi. C’è chi lo fa con la borsa firmata e chi con la borsa di Zara, chi mangiando salamelle e chi vegano.
> Ma lo si fa anche guardando Sanremo o X Factor o cercando cantanti di nicchia.


Detta così non esiste una scala valoriale; ma solo la libera scelta.  Sanremo una volta all'anno non fa male certo come il MacDonald tre volte la settimana....
Io parlavo di crescita e consapevolezza!


----------



## Lara3 (18 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tu non comprarlo.
> A 200 euro trovi ancora prodotti di tessitura italiana.
> Io ci faccio caso.
> Evito i marchi così.
> Come evito quelli che ti vendono a 150 euro il maglioncino di poliestere.


Infatti: è quello che ho fatto.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ho avuto uno da giovane. Era bellissimo. Mai sofferto tanto il freddo


Non sapevo esistessero già, io non li avevo mai visti. E' che, anche se il prezzo è ben inferiore ad un vero cappotto, non vale proprio manco un euro rispetto a quello che dovrebbe essere un capo invernale, sono proprio pezze per pulirci il pavimento.
Uno poi può pure concedersi di acquistarlo ugualmente, perchè piace anche se è una pezza, perchè non ha soldi, perchè tanto gli inverni non sono più freddi come un tempo e si muove sempre in auto col riscaldamento a palla, per mille motivi ma con i termini chiari che ha acquistato una pezza.
Se in un centro commerciale vendono solo pezze, un ragazzo/a giovane che segue la moda, che sta costruendo un suo look, e non ha termini di confronto rispetto ad un vero capo d'abbigliamento, viene preso per il culo.
Mi pare fosse nel film "Via col Vento" che Rossella O'Hara si fa un vestito con una tenda, è un'immagine di lei che mi piacque, di sapere vedere in una direzione "non consueta" e ricreare su una materia.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sapevo esistessero già, io non li avevo mai visti. E' che, anche se il prezzo è ben inferiore ad un vero cappotto, non vale proprio manco un euro rispetto a quello che dovrebbe essere un capo invernale, sono proprio pezze per pulirci il pavimento.
> Uno poi può pure concedersi di acquistarlo ugualmente, perchè piace anche se è una pezza, perchè non ha soldi, perchè tanto gli inverni non sono più freddi come un tempo e si muove sempre in auto col riscaldamento a palla, per mille motivi ma con i termini chiari che ha acquistato una pezza.
> Se in un centro commerciale vendono solo pezze, un ragazzo/a giovane che segue la moda, che sta costruendo un suo look, e non ha termini di confronto rispetto ad un vero capo d'abbigliamento, viene preso per il culo.
> Mi pare fosse nel film "Via col Vento" che Rossella O'Hara si fa un vestito con una tenda, è un'immagine di lei che mi piacque, di sapere vedere in una direzione "non consueta" e ricreare su una materia.


A me da fastidio l’orlo non cucito. Su vestiti nuovi da comprare.
È evidente che sotto c’è un risparmio nel produrre e si vuole far passare per tendenza. Li ho sempre evitato gli indumenti senza orlo. Anche abbigliamento intimo tagliato al laser ( si dice così ?) non mi piace.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io.
> E le cuciture rovesciate su molti capi?
> Ho visto la fine di molti marchi come Boggi.
> Io ho un cappotto di Cashmere loro di 20 anni fa. Il mio abito del matrimonio in Tasmania, ormai relegato tra i modelli fuori moda. Era un buon marchio di medio prezzo, con un buon rapporto qualità prezzo, ora è al pari di tanti un prodotto scarso a prezzi medi.
> Comunque sempre meglio di come è finito Angelo Litrico.


Lo stesso vale per la biancheria per la casa. Lenzuola ruvide, che sembrano stracci pure quelle. Flanella che... è flanella? Asciugamani che non sono asciugamani.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> A me da fastidio l’orlo non cucito. Su vestiti nuovi da comprare.
> È evidente che sotto c’è un risparmio nel produrre e si vuole far passare per tendenza. Li ho sempre evitato gli indumenti senza orlo. Anche abbigliamento intimo tagliato al laser ( si dice così ?) non mi piace.


si laser, su alcuni tessuti si arrotola,  bruttissimo d vedere ma costa poco


----------



## Marjanna (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> A me da fastidio l’orlo non cucito. Su vestiti nuovi da comprare.
> È evidente che sotto c’è un risparmio nel produrre e si vuole far passare per tendenza. Li ho sempre evitato gli indumenti senza orlo. Anche abbigliamento intimo tagliato al laser ( si dice così ?) non mi piace.


Non so se sia per farlo passare come tendenza (per i giovani forse), se mi vendi un prodotto scadente te lo puoi pure tenere anche se è di tendenza.
E' proprio levare opzioni di scelta da un certo mercato, e farle diventare accessibili solo ad una fascia, che pagherà come valore ciò che un tempo era la base per entrare in mercato. Ma, se si dimentica che è un valore potrò anche venderti qualcosa di scadente, con un cambio dei "valori" che tu non vedrai.
Tanto per fare un esempio pratico: le borse per donne. A prescindere dal modello di fama, c'è proprio una diversa fattura del prodotto. Se hai avuto in mano una borsa di un certo livello, non riuscirai neppure a riconoscere come tali quelle che vendono in certi negozi.
Mi sono spiegata malissimo ma spero mi capiate lo stesso!


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si laser, su alcuni tessuti si arrotola,  bruttissimo d vedere ma costa poco


Io alcuni tanga con il taglio laser li ho. 
Dipende sempre da quello che indossi.
E, anche per il costo, dipende dal tessuto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Detta così non esiste una scala valoriale; ma solo la libera scelta.  Sanremo una volta all'anno non fa male certo come il MacDonald tre volte la settimana....
> Io parlavo di crescita e consapevolezza!


Per me la scala c’è. Ma non riguarda le merci che sono solo merci.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sapevo esistessero già, io non li avevo mai visti. E' che, anche se il prezzo è ben inferiore ad un vero cappotto, non vale proprio manco un euro rispetto a quello che dovrebbe essere un capo invernale, sono proprio pezze per pulirci il pavimento.
> Uno poi può pure concedersi di acquistarlo ugualmente, perchè piace anche se è una pezza, perchè non ha soldi, perchè tanto gli inverni non sono più freddi come un tempo e si muove sempre in auto col riscaldamento a palla, per mille motivi ma con i termini chiari che ha acquistato una pezza.
> Se in un centro commerciale vendono solo pezze, un ragazzo/a giovane che segue la moda, che sta costruendo un suo look, e non ha termini di confronto rispetto ad un vero capo d'abbigliamento, viene preso per il culo.
> Mi pare fosse nel film "Via col Vento" che Rossella O'Hara si fa un vestito con una tenda, è un'immagine di lei che mi piacque, di sapere vedere in una direzione "non consueta" e ricreare su una materia.


Il mio era bellissimo, ma più da mezza stagione. Ma era un azzurro che mi donava ...
Sì era in Via col vento. Quel punto di verde era stupendo e perfetto per Vivien Leigh.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io alcuni tanga con il taglio laser li ho.
> Dipende sempre da quello che indossi.
> E, anche per il costo, dipende dal tessuto.


Per gli slip il taglio laser è per non segnare sotto gli abiti aderenti.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

Pensavo che si acquistano capi di abbigliamento ANCHE per piacere.
A me è piaciuto un uomo sempre impeccabile, ma in realtà era lui che sembrava un principe anche in tuta.
Un po’ come Audrey Hepburn che avevo notata al Pevero per la sua eleganza, indossava una camicia sopra il costume.


----------



## Lostris (18 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io alcuni tanga con il taglio laser li ho.
> Dipende sempre da quello che indossi.
> E, anche per il costo, dipende dal tessuto.


anch’io ho capi con taglio laser.

Il taglio laser tra l’altro non è nato per abbassare i costi (anche perché, non li abbassa in realtà di molto), ma perché, quando fatto bene, rende l’intimo invisibile sotto capi aderenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io alcuni tanga con il taglio laser li ho.
> Dipende sempre da quello che indossi.
> E, anche per il costo, dipende dal tessuto.


il cotone  con taglio laser non va bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io alcuni tanga con il taglio laser li ho.
> Dipende sempre da quello che indossi.
> E, anche per il costo, dipende dal tessuto.


il tessuto è fondamentale per questo taglio.
Anche io li ho, gli invisibili con taglio laser senza cuciture. Eppure alcuni in cotone si arrotolano


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il tessuto è fondamentale per questo taglio.
> Anche io li ho, gli invisibili con taglio laser senza cuciture. Eppure alcuni in cotone si arrotolano


Prova a smetterla di usare i mutandoni


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Prova a smetterla di usare i mutandoni





Vera ha detto:


> Prova a smetterla di usare i mutandoni


tranquilla quelli li lascio a te ,ti verranno utili tra qualche anno.
Ho sempre usato slip bassi e brasiliane.
Anni fa era di moda lo stringhino che adoravo. Poi la moda è cambiata


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tranquilla quelli li lascio a te ,ti verranno utili tra qualche anno.
> Ho sempre usato slip bassi e brasiliane.
> Anni fa era di moda lo stringhino che adoravo. Poi la moda è cambiata


Ma non è mica un tailleur   che si vede...
Non avevo mai pensato alle mutande fuori moda; forse volevi dire che non si trovano più nei negozi....


----------



## Lara3 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si laser, su alcuni tessuti si arrotola,  bruttissimo d vedere ma costa poco


Costa poco a loro per produrlo.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma non è mica un tailleur   che si vede...
> Non avevo mai pensato alle mutande fuori moda; forse volevi dire che non si trovano più nei negozi....


Tranqui, sei un uomo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma non è mica un tailleur   che si vede...
> Non avevo mai pensato alle mutande fuori moda; forse volevi dire che non si trovano più nei negozi....


Sì, non si trovano più


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, non si trovano più


Si, infatti l'ho capito dopo; ma su qualche sito ci sono ancora.


----------



## Martes (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sei la regola ,non l'eccezione: si tratta del DNA


Allora sono un uomo


----------



## stany (18 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Allora sono un uomo


No, sel l'eccezione che conferma.


----------



## Martes (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No, sel l'eccezione che conferma.


Meno male!


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma non è mica un tailleur   che si vede...
> Non avevo mai pensato alle mutande fuori moda; forse volevi dire che non si trovano più nei negozi....


e quando non le trovi più, sino modelli fuori moda.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Costa poco a loro per produrlo.


eccerto, mica a noi


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> anch’io ho capi con taglio laser.
> 
> Il taglio laser tra l’altro non è nato per abbassare i costi (anche perché, non li abbassa in realtà di molto), ma perché, quando fatto bene, rende l’intimo invisibile sotto capi aderenti.


Credo che i costi di produzione incidano solo per una parte del costo finale, o no?
Una cucitura o un taglio tutto sommato non fanno questa differenza, credo, alla fine.


----------



## stany (19 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che i costi di produzione incidano solo per una parte del costo finale, o no?
> Una cucitura o un taglio tutto sommato non fanno questa differenza, credo, alla fine.


Dipende dall'investimento in tecnologia che sé fatto e dal tempo di ritorno.


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

Le migliori marche di scarpe eleganti da uomo
					

Se siete alla ricerca di una scarpa elegante da uomo ma non siete delle esperti di questo settore, vi sarete già accorti di quanti marchi e modelli differenti possano esserci. Noi abbiamo cercato il meglio, non ci siamo fermati alla sola valutazione economica, abbiamo cercato di andare oltre, di...




					www.dimodaoutlet.com


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

I modelli dei cappotti da uomo - Il blog del Marchese
					

I modelli dei cappotti da uomo:British Warm,Chesterfield,Covert,Ulster, Montgomery,Raglan,Casentino.Il blog del Marchese:blog stile ed eleganza maschile



					www.ilblogdelmarchese.com


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

Errori dell'abbigliamento maschile - Il blog del Marchese
					

Errori dell'abbigliamento maschile: i 30 sbagli da non commettere. Il blog del Marchese: blog del gentleman moderno; blog sull'eleganza e stile maschile.



					www.ilblogdelmarchese.com


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

Chiude Mc Kenzy, re del cashmere a Milano - Cronaca - ilgiorno.it
					

Epilogo dopo trent’anni di attività. Supersconti e assalto ai negozi




					www.ilgiorno.it


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

E con questa chiusura addio ai maglioni in lana vergine shetland, cashmere, lambswool a prezzi decenti.
Largo alla merda di poliestere del Bangladesh, che la gente manco si accorge della differenza.
Moh per farci un maglione vero si dovrà andare in Scozia a comprarlo.


----------



## disincantata (24 Gennaio 2020)

Danny, forse non hai seguito REPORT una puntata intera sulla moda anni fa, e poco tempo fa PRESA diretta.
O l'arresto a MELITO dove fabbrica vano FENDI  ed Armani,  vere , pagando 2,50 euro all'ora in nero gli operai e le borse finite dai 27 ai 47 euro tutto compreso.  O in Tunisia jeans sbiancati  pagati finiti 60 euro e rivenduti in ITALIA A 600,
E STILISTI che dichiaravano di non comprare stoffe in Cina, invece beccati a farlo e trattate con tinture pericolose.
Oppure altre firme che pagano 45 euro un piumino per rivederlo a 500.
Almeno negli anni 80 il lavoro lo facevano bravi  artigiani e con materiale sano. Li avevo come clienti. L'unica cosa che non avevano era il marchio finale.
Gia allora  pagavano 30.000 lire borse o capi finiti per rivenderli almeno a  300.000.  Io le pagavo 30 e mi fregava zero mancasse il ciondolino.
L'unico serio Gucci. Tutti gli altri speculato e manco sanno cosa vendono con il loro marchio. Non li disegnano neppure. Sempre saputo da  un clientie, avevano solo l'autorizzazione a fabbricare e stampare con i vari  nomi. In quel periodo compravo di tutto per fare regali ad infermiere e medici per lunghissimo ricovero di mia figlia.  Ovviamente graditi.


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2020)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny, forse non hai seguito REPORT una puntata intera sulla moda anni fa, e poco tempo fa PRESA diretta.
> O l'arresto a MELITO dove fabbrica vano FENDI  ed Armani,  vere , pagando 2,50 euro all'ora in nero gli operai e le borse finite dai 27 ai 47 euro tutto compreso.  O in Tunisia jeans sbiancati  pagati finiti 60 euro e rivenduti in ITALIA A 600,
> E STILISTI che dichiaravano di non comprare stoffe in Cina, invece beccati a farlo e trattate con tinture pericolose.
> Oppure altre firme che pagano 45 euro un piumino per rivederlo a 500.
> ...


verissimo quello che dici ma l'ipocrisia di noi italiani la fa da padrona, iniziato tutto anni fa con spostare le fabbriche fuori dai confini e riportare i prodotti già finiti, il veneto e altre regioni del nord l'hanno e continuano a farlo.
Non ricordo il paesino visitato nel veneto ho visto la bandiera rumena nella piazza , domandai alla guida com'è questa cosa e mi ha detto che così avrebbero risparmiato tempo nel fare tutte le scartoffie che servivano per trasferire la produzione .
Detto prima siamo ipocriti  e poi ci chiediamo come mai 

e


----------

